# Seeking employment in the Phx, AZ area!



## ashleynapier (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm interested in obtaining a job in the administrative healthcare field -- receptionist, medical records, coding, etc. Full-time is preferred, but I'd be willing to start out with part-time. 

I can provide a resume & references upon request!


----------

